# Solved: Microsoft word will not open...



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, I'm having problems with Microsoft word and I really need it fixed. 
Here's my problem:
I click on Microsoft word... it says "Windows installers - Preparing to install..."
Then it says: "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if you are running windows in safe mode, or if the windows installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance."

I may have deleted something in the Add/Remove list... but I don't remember what it was. 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315353

If that doesn't work:

Reinstall Word (or Office if you have the entire package), or depending on what you deleted (delete with caution  ) --- you may have to reinstall XP.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

> I may have deleted something in the Add/Remove list... but I don't remember what it was.


You might need to reinstall Office or do a Repair using the CD that you got with Office.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah so I went to that link and followed those directions, I made a system restore point and I restarted. When I did that EVERYTHING is now a shortcut... I can't open anything. Anyone know what I can do because I don't know what to do. Please Help!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like you didn't do something right.

Restore back to where you were, then try again.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried that but nothing works, like anything I click on is like a shortcut. I can try it again because I kept it off the night.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)




----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I have no idea what to do.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I didn't understand your last post.

Did you try a system restore to get back to where you were?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I went to try that but nothing happens, When I click on My Computer or My documents, it opens the search window. When I click on control panel it says "Windows cannot create a shortcut. Do you want the shortcut to be placed on the desktop instead?" and when I go to the start meu nothing opens, it's hard to explain.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you try a system restore in safe mode?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

No, I'll try that now.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Doesn't work either. When I go to Start - All programs everything has a ".ink" next to the name. If that's helpful at all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have your Windows cd? You could boot with that and try to run a system restore from the command prompt.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Was this a work PC that is now being utilized at home? Your My Documents might be trying to point to a network drive for it's location and it is not there.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know if I have the windows CD... I'd have to check. 
And jimr... I don't know what you mean... "Your My Documents might be trying to be pointing to a network drive."


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

The problem is that I can't do anything on that computer. I'm using my brothers laptop at the moment because nothing will open, it's like the programs don't exist anymore and are just shortcuts in the "All Programs" list and on the desktop. Nothing opens.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

And it wants to make shortcuts of stuff.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ahynes said:


> Yeah so I went to that link and followed those directions, I made a system restore point and I restarted. When I did that EVERYTHING is now a shortcut... I can't open anything. Anyone know what I can do because I don't know what to do. Please Help!


I'd really, really, really, like to know exactly what you did there  Do you have your Windows installation cd?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

This is what I did
"To resolve this issue, follow these steps: 
1. Log on to your computer as an administrator. 
2. Click Start, and then click Run. 
3. In the Open box, type cmd, and then click OK. 
4. At the command prompt, typemsiexec.exe /unregister, and then press ENTER. 
5. Type msiexec /regserver, and then press ENTER. 
6. Verify that the SYSTEM account has full control access permissions to the HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT hive in the Windows registry. In some cases, you may also have to add Administrator accounts. To do so:Important This section, method, or task contains steps that tell you how to modify the registry. However, serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly. Therefore, make sure that you follow these steps carefully. For added protection, back up the registry before you modify it. Then, you can restore the registry if a problem occurs. For more information about how to back up and restore the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
322756 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/322756/) How to back up and restore the registry in Windows
a. Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then click OK. 
b. Click the following registry hive:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT 
c. On the Edit menu, click Permissions. 
d. If SYSTEM is not listed in the Group or user names list, click Add, make sure that the local computer name appears in the From this location box, type system in the Enter the object names to select box, click Check Names, and then click OK. 
e. Click SYSTEM in the Group or user names list, and then select the Full Control check box under Allow in the Permissions for SYSTEM box. 
f. Click Apply, click OK, and then quit Registry Editor.

7. Restart the computer. If the problem is not resolved, repair Windows XP. For more information about how to repair Windows XP, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base: 
315341 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315341/) How to perform an in-place upgrade (reinstallation) of Windows XP"

I'll look for the Cd but I highly doubt I'll find it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If cmd still works, try a system restore that way, see if you can type this:

%systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Audrey_S said:


> The best idea would be to uninstall and then reinstall. That would elimante the problem, since you're message suggests that what is wrong is the installation went wrong and it tries to install each time word is open but a file is missing so it fails.
> 
> The same thing happened to me. I went to http://www.pcfixreview.com/ , and found great advice there. So yes. Unistall, then reinstall it properly.


Please do not redirect people to other sites. I don't know what wonderful information you found there but uninstalling and reinstalling can be found here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

AcaCandy said:


> If cmd still works, try a system restore that way, see if you can type this:
> 
> %systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe


That was going to be my suggestion. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up: Thanks Karen  That was about my LAST idea


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome.

If that doesn't work, there is a registry file association fix that should work. 

Here's the link. Only use this if the system restore failed.

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/fileassoc/linkfile_fix.zip

Save the file to your desktop. Unzip it and double click the .reg file it contains and allow it to merge into the registry.

Reboot the machine afterwards.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I did "%systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe" it says: "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association Folder Options control panel." I''ll try that in safe mode and if that doesn't work I'll try the link.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I found this cd... "HP Deskjet 3740 series" "v. 10.1 for Windows 98, 2000, Me, XP" Is this of any importance?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, that is for your HP printer.

Please run the file I attached above.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay. One problem... I don't have IE, I have safari and I can't exactly open Safari because it's doing what everything else is doing. But I can open IE on Safe mode... should I do that there?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay well I tried the link, did what you said and when I clicked run it said: "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel."


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You need to have a zipping program like winzip.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Is that downloadable?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, just search with google for it. It's version 12 now, I think, and you can use it for free for 45 days.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

The download won't open


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I go to Start - All Programs - Accessories - System Restore. I right-clicked on that and went to properties, The type of file was LNK file, Size was 1.58 KB and the size on disk is 4.00 KB. I don't know if that helps but that's how it is with other programs.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You should be able to use the built in XP compression utility. Here are the instructions:

http://consumerdocs.installshield.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=Q108326&sliceId=1


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I double click on it, nothing happens.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try a right click and select unzip from the menu.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

It's not zipped, it turned into a .INK file... I don't know why.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try downloading it again but don't save it to your desktop but put it somewhere else in My Documents and then see if it will work.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

There's no option to unzip it from right - click. When I right click on it it says Cut, Copy, Create shortcut, Delete, Rename, Properties. Under properties is says: "Type of file: ZIP file, Opens with: Unknown application, Size 885 bytes"... should it be that small?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It would be small yes as it's only a registry fix.

Did you try my last suggestion?

I'm signing off for the night and will have some other things for you to try in the morning.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

No I didn't see your last post, I'll try that now.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Ahynes*

Can you download the file to the computer you are using, extract it on that computer then use a floppy or flash drive to transfer the *linkfile_fix.reg* file to the other computer?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

To answer Cookiegals last post: I didn't re-download it because if I saved it to My Documents I won't be able to open it because when I try to open My documents or My Computer it brings me to the search option.
EAFiedler: I did what you mentioned but I can't open the files on the flash drive because like I just said, I can't open My computer or My Documents.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *regedit *does the registry editor open?

If so, in the toolbar across the top click on Help and then About Registry Editor and let me know what the version is of your Registry Editor please.


----------



## ChilledEskimo (Oct 4, 2008)

Delete the template (Normal.dot) it will be automatically be recreated after word is started again. then run "detect and repair" from MS WORD help>detect and repair.. if that doesn't work use the office cd and repair or reinstall again.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

regedit doesn't work, it says: "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel." 
ChilledEskimo, what do you mean by "Delete the template (Normal.dot)"?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the Microsoft word 2003 CD if that helps...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think the normal.dot fix will help as the problem is not specific to Word.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Follow these steps:

Download the file *UnHookExec.inf* from the following link and save it to your desktop.

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/UnHookExec.inf

Note: The tool has an .inf file extension.

Locate the downloaded file on your desktop.

Right-click the *UnHookExec.inf* file and click *install*. (This is a small file. It does not display any notice or boxes when you run it.)

Reboot and see if you can run HijackThis now.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I clicked the link this is what showed up in a new window: "[Version]
Signature="$Chicago$"
Provider=Symantec

[DefaultInstall]
AddReg=UnhookRegKey

[UnhookRegKey]
HKLM, Software\CLASSES\batfile\shell\open\command,,,"""%1"" %*"
HKLM, Software\CLASSES\comfile\shell\open\command,,,"""%1"" %*"
HKLM, Software\CLASSES\exefile\shell\open\command,,,"""%1"" %*"
HKLM, Software\CLASSES\piffile\shell\open\command,,,"""%1"" %*"
HKLM, Software\CLASSES\regfile\shell\open\command,,,"regedit.exe ""%1"""
HKLM, Software\CLASSES\scrfile\shell\open\command,,,"""%1"" %*"
HKCU, Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System,DisableRegistryTools,0x00000020,0"


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, so I decided to try to open Safe mode with Command Prompt and I typed in regedit and now the Registry editor is open... I'm thinking this could be a good thing... but I'll wait to do anything.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

What I did with the link that started all this was went to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT and right clicked on that... then went to Permissions then added SYSTEM to Full Control. Just to give you more information.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

The version I have is 5.1 (Build 2600.xpsp.080413-2111 : Service Pack 3)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Ahynes said:


> When I clicked the link this is what showed up in a new window: "[Version]
> Signature="$Chicago$"
> Provider=Symantec
> 
> ...


You just opened it up. You have to right click it as per the instructions.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

It doesn't let me save it... that's all that happens when I click the link.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, I assumed you already had it saved to your desktop and just couldn't get it to work.

Try right clicking the link and selecting "save target as".


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I saved it but it doesn't let me open it. It saying the same thing... "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel."


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Is there anything I could do in the registry? because I can open the registry editor now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes but we should try running that first.

Did you right-click the file you saved to your desktop and then click on "install"?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes but there wasn't an option to Install. All it said was: Cut, Copy, Create Shortcut, Delete, Rename, Properties.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Copy of all of the text in the following code box into Notepad and save it as Fix.reg (you have to change the "Save As Type" to "All Files" first. Then double-click the file you just created and see if it will merge with the registry.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk]
@="lnkfile"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\{000214EE-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\{000214F9-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\{00021500-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellEx\{BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk\ShellNew]
"Command"="rundll32.exe appwiz.cpl,NewLinkHere %1"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile]
@="Shortcut"
"EditFlags"=dword:00000001
"IsShortcut"=""
"NeverShowExt"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\CLSID]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Offline Files]
@="{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\DropHandler]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\IconHandler]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\lnkfile\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers\ShimLayer Property Page]
@="{513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@="Shortcut"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\InProcServer32]
@="shell32.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\PersistentAddinsRegistered]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\PersistentAddinsRegistered\{89BCB740-6119-101A-BCB7-00DD010655AF}]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\PersistentHandler]
@="{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ProgID]
@="lnkfile"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\shellex\MayChangeDefaultMenu]
```


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Notepad won't open...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try this file association fix for zip files. It's a .reg file so just click on it and select "Run". If it works, it should allow you to open that first link file regifx that is zipped.

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/fileassoc/zipfolder_fix.reg


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Didn't work, when I clicked run it said "Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropiate permissions to access the item."


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Does your account have Administrator privileges?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you running Ad-Aware's AdWatch by any chance?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try this to get the zip files working, if possible.

Save the following file to your desktop.

http://www.dougknox.com/xp/fileassoc/zipfolder_fix.reg

Now open the Registry Editor.

Now import the zipfolder_fix.reg file you downloaded to your desktop. To do that, in the Registry Editor click on *File *then select *Import *and browse to the file on your desktop. If you get a prompt asking if you want to allow the change reply yes.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not sure if it has administrator privileges. I only have an Adminstrator account and an owner account, I have always used the Owner account. And no I'm not running AdWatch. I'll do what you said now.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm having another issue... I can't open Internet Explorer, like it opens for a second and then disappears.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have your XP CD?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think so... I'm guessing I'm gonna need that because there are a lot of problems with my computer.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I went back to the beginning of this thread. It seems the problem with the files all being .lnk started when you did some of the steps in this Microsoft article.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315353

DId you create a backup of the registry as the instructions said to do?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, open the Control Panel and click on Folder Options and on the File Types tab. Look down the list which is in alphabetical order and let me know if EXE is listing there or not and if it is what does it say beside it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ahynes said:


> I'm not sure if it has administrator privileges. I only have an Adminstrator account and an owner account, I have always used the Owner account. And no I'm not running AdWatch. I'll do what you said now.


Does the OWNER account had admin rights? You need to look in the control panel, user accounts and take a look.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes I created a back-up. I can't open control panel... it says: "Windows cannot create a shrtcut here. Do you want the shortcut to be placd on the deskop instead?". The only thing I really can do is open the task manager. I don't know if that's of any use. 
AcaCandy - I can't check if I have admin rights because I can't open control panel. But I'm pretty sure I have admin rights.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Let's see if trying the command for System Restore a second time will get different results. 

You can also open the *Run* box by pressing the *Windows Logo* key and *R*.

In Task Manager see if you can start the System Restore process:
File > New Task (Run)
Key in:
%SystemRoot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe
Click: *OK*

If that fails, try it again using this command:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\rstrui.exe

If that fails, Browse to the *rstrui.exe* file, click on it, to see if you get the same results.

If that fails, key in:
control.exe
Click: *OK*

Hopefully, the Control Panel will open.

If not, see if pressing the: *Windows Logo* key and *E* will open My Computer, from there you should be able to access 
Tools > Folder Options > File Types tab.

Or, open the *Run* box and 
key in: 
control folders
Click: *OK*

This should bring up the folders options window.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Now should I do all this is safe mode? because that's what I have been doing because I don't have the internet in regular mode because I don't have IE and Safari won't open... does it matter what mode I'm in?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

No, it should not matter what mode you are in.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I tried this option...
"In Task Manager see if you can start the System Restore process:
File > New Task (Run)
Key in:
%SystemRoot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe
Click: OK" 

This showed up. "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel."

The second option did the same thing.

When I did the third option, again, same thing happened.

When I pressed the Windows Logo and E it said "The Parameter is incorrect"

And the last option did the same as the other ones.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

*control.exe* and *control folders* gave the "The Parameter is incorrect" message?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

control.exe said "The parameter is incorrect" and control folders said ""This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel."


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I restarted my computer and chose "Safe mode with command prompt" and typed in "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Restore\rstrui.exe" a new window showed up called "System Restore" but it's not responding. I can also access the registry editor this way if that's useful at all.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Can you open a command prompt by keying in: *cmd* in the Run box?

If so, try keying in: *control folders* in the command prompt.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I do that in Regular mode it says: "This file does not have a program associated with it for performing this action. Create an association in the Folder Options control panel." 
When I do that in Safe mode with command prompt it says: "Windows cannot find 'rundll32.exe' Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. To search for a file, click the Start button, and then click search."


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

This is starting to sound as if the easiest fix will be repairing Windows. 

If you look at *Cookiegal's* post here:


Cookiegal said:


> Copy of all of the text in the following code box into Notepad and save it as Fix.reg (you have to change the "Save As Type" to "All Files" first. Then double-click the file you just created and see if it will merge with the registry.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


and compare your Registry settings, do you see any entries on your system that are different?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Also, compare your Registry settings with the exe fix here:


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.exe]
> @="exefile"
> ...


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

There were a lot that seemed different to me like I couldn't find a lot. How could I repair windows? with a Cd?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes, you need the Windows CD.

What about the Registry settings for the .exe files?
That list is not as long.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw .exe there but there wasn't anything in there like it didn't expand... I'll have to take a look again later and post what I see.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try the import of the zip extension fix in post 69?

Also, let's try this.

I'm going to attach the ExeFix as a .txt file (because we can't attach .reg files and you can't open .zip files). 

Right-click the attachment and select "Save Target As" and save it to your desktop. Now right-click the file on your desktop and select "rename" and change the file extension from .txt to .reg. You will get a prompt saying the file may be unusable if you do that but go ahead with it anyway. Once the file extension shows as .reg, double click the file and see if you can get it to merge with the registry.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't do what you said in post 69 because Internet Explorer wasn't opening... safe mode with networking was the only way I was able to get the internet to work but now it's not working. I can try it again later when I get home. And then I'll try what you just posted.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, that's fine.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Internet Explorer won't open in Safe mode with networking... It's flashing and then disappearing.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you download it to another computer to a floppy or CD and then run it on the sick computer?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I tried that before and it didn't open, because My Computer won't open.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have another browser like Firefox?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I have Safari... but I can't open it, nothing happens when I click on it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What if you click the exe for IE or safari from within the program folder and not using the shortcut? Will it open then?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't think that will work but I can try and I'll post back.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

That didn't work. Do you think I should just buy the Cd to reload windows xp? Because my computer doesn't seem fixable lol.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Have you considered manually editing the Registry?

If that fails, then a Windows CD would be a good investment. 

Do you have a Dell or another manufactured computer that came with Windows already installed?
If so, have you checked to see about the availability of recovery disks?


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how to manually edit the registry and I wouldn't want to mess it up more. I have another computer but I need the CD for that too, because I got this blue screen that said something about a system error.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you able to get to a command prompt? I don't remember as this thread is getting long.

Access it either from Start - Run - type *cmd *and click OK or through Start - All Programs - Accessories.

If you can open a command prompt, type in this command exactly as shown, including the spaces between the "2" and the "/" and the "i" and the "s", and hit Enter.

*regsvr32 /i shell32.dll*

Then do the same for this command:

*regsvr32 /i shdocvw.dll*

Then reboot the computer and let us know if there's any change.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please refresh your browser as we were replying at the same time.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay I'll try that now, I can open command prompt in Safe mode with Command Prompt.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I typed in the first command nothing happened and then when i typed in the second command this appeared: "DllRegistrServer in shdocvw.dll failed. Return code was: 0x8002801c


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

When I re-booted nothing happened.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you sure you spelled the second one correctly?


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

Ahynes said:


> Doesn't work either. When I go to Start - All programs everything has a ".ink" next to the name. If that's helpful at all.


Sorry to go back so far in this chain, but I believe that ending is not .ink but .lnk, which is shortcuts. Probably doesn't help you, but there you are....


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

EBSchrader said:


> Sorry to go back so far in this chain, but I believe that ending is not .ink but .lnk, which is shortcuts. Probably doesn't help you, but there you are....


Got it. :up: 

Cookiegal has already provided the lnkfile registry fix.



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.lnk]
> @="lnkfile"


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll try it again, see if anything changes.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I definitely typed it in correctly the second time and the same thing showed up: "DllRegistrServer in shdocvw.dll failed. Return code was: 0x8002801c. I don't know if this matters but when I open Safe mode with Command Prompt I pick the Adminstrator account, but the other account is "Owner" which I normally use. I don't know if that matters but I'm just saying.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/832926

Not sure if this helps the helpers


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, I know the file extension is .lnk. It stands for link. 

Did you run those commands in safe mode from the Administrator account?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Candy,

Your link only brings me back here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/832926

Duh, sorry, I was in a hurry....


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes I ran those commands in safe mode


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That MS article is a bit beyond me unfortunately. I'm afraid I'm out of ideas.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I always have a final idea


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, I agree. It's time to reformat.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright, well thank you for trying to help me


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. I do wish it had turned out better.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I have the CD and when I put it in nothing happened.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You need to start the computer with the cd in the drive. If it doesn't auto run, you need to check your bios to be sure it's set to boot from the CD drive first instead of the hard drive.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I'll check now.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

I changed it to CD hopefully that works.


----------



## Ahynes (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay it worked, thanks . I tried it on my other computer and there were some problems so hopefully this one works.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If it's an OEM version that came with that computer, it won't work on another one anyway.

Thanks for the follow up. You can mark the thread solved right above your first post or top of any page here in the thread.


----------

